# WinCC Eingänge setzen



## Anonymous (20 August 2004)

Folgendes Szenario:
Fertig programmiertes Hochregallager mit einem Bedienpanel (Eingänge als Taster). Nun möchte ich alles visualisieren und mit dem Computer auch bedienbar machen. 

WinCC und Step7 V5.3 laufen getrennt voneinander (greifen beide über MPI auf das Automatisierungsgerät zu)

Mein Problem: 
Ich kann mir alle Ausgänge anzeigen lassen, aber keine Eingänge setzen. Merker dagegen kann ich ohne Probleme setzen.

Woran kann das liegen? 
Hängt es damit zusammen dass Simatic und WinCC getrennt voneinander fungieren? Wenn ja, warum kann ich dann die Ausgänge sehen und Merker setzen? Den Umweg im Programm für jeden Eingang einen Merker zu setzen würde ich mir gerne sparen


----------



## Ralle (20 August 2004)

Tschuldige, was meinst du mit Eingänge setzen ?

rk


----------



## plc_tippser (20 August 2004)

Man kann Eingänge nur für Testzwecke forcen, aber nicht steuern, schließlich sind diese physikalisch vorhanden und werden im PEA eingelesen. Ich weiß gar nicht ob man die im zyklischen Teil im Status ändern kann, aber das würde ich nieeeeee nimmer tun und empfehlen. Der Weg über die Merker ist der richtige.

Gruß pt


----------



## Ralle (20 August 2004)

In der S7 könnte man ganz am Anfang im OB 1 Eingänge auf 1 setzen. 


```
Set
= E 0.0
```

Die werden dann im Step7-Programm auch als 1 erkannt, aber nirgends woanders (WinCC). In der Variablentabelle werden die Eingänge immer so angezeigt, wie sie im PAE stehen, also so, wie sie physikalisch angesteuert sind. 

Ein Weg wäre den Simulator zu benutzen, in dem kannst du Eingange beliebig steuern.

rk


----------



## sps-concept (20 August 2004)

*Eingänge setzen*

Hallo Stevie,

Eingänge setze ich nur für Inbetriebnahmezwecke (bzw weise sie zu). Dafür wird am Anfang des OB1 ein Inbetriebnahmebaustein aufgerufen wo solche "Manipulationen" drinstehen. Beispielsweise wenn es die Sachen noch nicht gibt oder bei Problemen. Aber das fliegt dann alles wieder raus. Solltest du Wert auf ordentliche Programmierung legen, dann verknüpfe die Signale von der WinCC mit denen der Taster. Ich würde dann sowieso beide Bedienungen miteinander verriegeln.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Zottel (20 August 2004)

Generell hat die Nachbildung von Tastern aus einer Visualisierung noch ein weiteres Problem: Beim Druck auf den Taster müsste eine 1, danach eine 0 geschrieben werden, um das Zurückspringen zu simulieren. Macht WinCC das so?
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, daß die Visu einen Merker setzt und das Programm setzt in nach Bearbeitung zurück.

Erfolgt das Schreiben über MPI zwischen den Zyklen (wie das Lesen der Eingänge) oder irgendwann im Zyklus?. Wenn es irgendwann im Zyklus passiert, ist der Merker/Eingang nicht sicher konsistent über den Zyklus.
Wenn er dann an mehr als einer Stelle im Programm benötigt wird, könnte man zu Anfang des Zyklus eine Kopie anlegen, und mit dieser arbeiten.


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2004)

Erstmal fielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten! 
Ich werde dann wohl doch den Umweg über die Merker machen.

@Zottel:
Zur Nachbildung von Tastern in der Visualisierung gehe ich wie folgt vor:
Ich nehme mir einen Button aus der Objektpalette im Graphics Designer, öffne die Eigenschaften (Ereignis), Unter 
Maus "links drücken" verschachtele ich eine C-Aktion 

und zwar:
SetTagBit (interne Funktion)
als TagName weise ich die Variable zu (mit Merker verknüpft)
und als Value trage ich eine 1 ein (für das Setzen)

gleiches mache ich unter Maus "links loslassen" mit dem Unterschied daß ich unter Value eine 0 eintrage!

zu den Merkern:
Anscheinend schreibt er wirklich zwischen den Zyklen. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert warum die Merker nicht wirklich konsistent sind. Guter Tipp mit der Kopie am Anfang des Zyklus!
DANKE!!!


----------



## Zottel (20 August 2004)

Die Möglichkeit, daß die Visu einen Merker nur setzt und das Programm setzt in nach Bearbeitung zurück, halte ich für noch besser, wenn es mit WinCC denn geht.
Der Zustand des Tasters (gedrückt oder nicht gedrückt) kann dann durch zurücklesen des Merkers oder der Kopie (anderes Tag)erfolgen.
Dies vermeidet, daß ein Taster in gedrücktem Zustand "hängenbleibt", wenn zwischen Drücken un Loslassen der Maus die Verbindung zwischen SPS und Visu unterbrochen wird oder der Rechner neu bootet, abstürzt, etc.
Ich habe Maschinen, wo ich die Bedienoberfläche als Web-Seiten im Intranet aufrufen kann. Da kann man den Taster drücken und sofort die Seite verlassen. In diesem Fall sorgt der Server für das Rückstellen der Taster. Sicherheitshalber tut es das SPS-Programm auch noch, falls die Verbindung zwischen SPS und Server ausfällt. Die SPS merkt das durch einen "Lebenszeichen"-Merker, den die Visu in jedem Abfragezyklus invertiert.


----------

